# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фотофакт - Самый маленький дом в Великобритании

## Irina

*Самый маленький дом в Великобритании*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Самый маленький дом в Великобритании можно увидеть на набережной в Конуи, Уэльс. Дом был занесён в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса. Этот дом также известен под именем «Дом На Пристани».

Его размеры всего 3,05 м х 1,8 метра.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Дом был заселён с XVI века вплоть до 1900 года, когда в него заселился 2-метровый рыбак по имени Роберт Джонс. В доме были слишком низкие для него потолки, поэтому в конечном итоге Роберт переселился, а Городской Совет объявил дом непригодным для проживания. Дом до сих пор принадлежит потомкам Джонса. В нем две комнаты, в 19 веке в этом доме жила семья из 8 человек!

На сегодняшний день в доме находится музей.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

